# Hier wird ebenfalls ein Diablo 3 gästepass gesucht



## Bl4ckJK (12. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute, ich bin an dem Spiel Diablo 3 interessiert, aber möchte gerne bevor ich vorher das Spiel kaufe wissen, ob mein Pc das gebacken bekommt und wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand 1 zur Verfügung stellen könnte. 

Naja schönen Abend noch


----------

